# Last Meal?



## joesfolk (Apr 2, 2011)

Today I cooked a meal that was a little like the meal I would eat if I were eating my last meal.  If I ever do get to choose my last meal...(gosh I hope not!)...it will be:
Petite filet mignon-medium rare
sauteed or wine marinated mushrooms
potatoes baked till their jackets get crisp- then scooped out and both the potatoe and the jackets slathered in butter and liberally doused in salt and pepper
tender crisp asperagus spears- again, dripping in butter
fresh homemade dinner rolls- preferably something chewy and covered in seeds
A big glass of whole milk- I'm lactose intolerant but at a time like that, who cares?!
And for dessert- homemade lemon meringue pie- none of that store bought stuff.
And if I get a little extra treat besides- a peppermint pattie

I know this isn't a very elaborate meal but it is what I think I would eat at that time.  How about you?


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 2, 2011)

Sounds good. I would go for steak also, but it would be a 24 oz rib steak done rare with a huge lobster tail and a nice vat of melted butter to dip it in.  Creamy whipped potatos with chopped parsley and green onions sprinkled on top.  I'm a wine guy, so it would probably be some full bodied, boozy red from Cotes du Rhone. I would also finish off the bottle for desert with some St. Agur and some dark chocolate.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 2, 2011)

Walleye, fresh wild aspargus, wild rice...no  Jansen's Temptation...no, gravlax...no venison with gjetost gravy, wild rice, lingonberry sauce...no--whew! Good thing I don't have to make that choice...


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 2, 2011)

Teryaki ribeye and hamachi kama with lots of sake.
Plenty of sushi and sashimi and some sapporo too.
I would try fugu too...what do I have to lose!


----------



## Silversage (Apr 2, 2011)

For my last meal, I would go to eBulli...or the French Laundry.....or Alinia,,,,,,or wd50......or............................................................


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Apr 2, 2011)

For me, well, the day that I could give my gallbladder(GB) the proverbial "finger", & eat ANYTHING that I desired, well, I would have lobster drenched in clarified butter, oozing red filet mignon(not just any filet either - I want mine massaged, & fed beer, so, KOBE for me)...some King Crab too, &, a slice of Macaroni Grills brick oven pepperoni pizza. Then, I would PRAY that my ticker gave out before my GB decided what to do w/the concoction!  ~ LONG LIVE BUTTER!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 10, 2011)

Silversage said:


> For my last meal, I would go to eBulli..


unfortunately it is closed, 4 yrs ago we had the privilege of eating there and I dont use that term lightly.
My last meal will be the same as my Dads, we had discussed this about 20 yrs before his death, it was part of a conversation to do with the fact that we are both atheists( I would add we both had many friends of faith)we both agreed on a bagel with wild smoked salmon and cream cheese.
That is what I took to him in hospital, he could not eat it but he smiled and touched it, he died a few hrs later, all he wanted that week was to be allowed the dignity of death.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 10, 2011)

i can feel both the love you had for your dad, bolas, and the pain from his passing. from what you'be told me, you were blessed to have each other. i know atheists don't believe in blessings, but i feel it in my core so i had to memtion it.

well, not to minimize something as simple but profound as bolas' smoked wild salmon and cream cheese, i'll carry on.

for my last meal, i'd have a hard time deciding what erhnivity i'd choose from.

japanese hibachi or sushi would be a possibility, as well as korean bbq, or regional thai/malaysian. italian in so many ways, certainly, or maybe french. some nice charcuterie to start, good wine, bread, cheese. then a wine braised meat, fat cooked potatoes, herbed veggies.

but i think i might go with something more eclectically western european.

lots of plump and briney raw oysters to start, then portugese style shrimp in garlic sauce. some quickly broiled razor clams, then a few steamed ipswich clams with broth.

next, a salad of fresh arrugula, frisee, crisp veggies, and goat cheese. then an insalate caprese, with fresh bufala mozz, jersey tomatoes, pepperoncino,  and aged balsamic.

an intermezzo of prosciutto di parma and bresaola with sweet meloni.

fo the entree, another vote for surf and turf. a GIANT maine lobster tail with ghee, and a hunk of dead rare prime rib, with au jus and sinus clearing horseradish. a baked spud with chives, sour cream, and bacon on the side, along with grilled evoo and kosher salted asparagus, and another of garlic sauteed broccoli rabe.

i would need some good breads to add (rye, french, artisnal multigrain) along with the freshest sweet butter 

now, if the warden got my bribe and there was still some room because it was delayed,  i'd have to possibly add a chunk of fatty pork, long cooked in a tomato sauce., with a side of fresh pasta, grated locatelli, and italian bread and butter.

ok, shen the power fails, i'd go for tender, bbq baby backs, wet, with savory jalapeno cornbread. then a pulled pork sandwich on a soft potato roll.

finally, just before the chair, i'd go for a plain pizza pie, thin crust, with a side of mussels fra diavolo, and bottle of sweet white zin.

then a cheddar juicy lucy, topped with raw onion, and a side of steak fries.

i could keep going, lol...


----------



## Claire (Apr 10, 2011)

Gee, I can't narrow it down!  My very favorite meals involve grilled meat.  So maybe a taste of my childhood; my dad's barbecued chicken (what we called it in the old days; not smoked, grilled, with just S&P, sage, garlic powder, basted with margarine), Mom's onions & potatoes (in foil, with margarine, S&P) and a big tossed salad.  I'd also want it to be a sunny day in one of the many places I've eaten that meal (Dreaux, France being the first, but follow it on to California, Nevada, Utah, back to California.  The happiest days of my childhood had this meal attached to them.  That crispy skin!  Yummmy.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd have to go with Kobe beef filet mignon and lobster tail grilled over an open fire with all those bits of scorching that taste so good.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I would want a proper Danish smørbrødsbord. That would have so many tasty foods (lots of kinds of smoked fish, several kinds of smoked fish, garnishes, cold cuts, good cheeses), good bread, Danish butter, and some hot dishes. I could just pick and choose.


----------



## Claire (Apr 11, 2011)

Taxlady, if you ever get to California, hit a town called Solvang.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 11, 2011)

Claire said:


> Taxlady, if you ever get to California, hit a town called Solvang.



It's about 1/2 hour drive north of Santa Barbara on Coast Highway 101. Great little Danish town with very good food. There is also a Pea Soup Andersen's nearby. And check out the mission as well.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 11, 2011)

Claire said:


> Taxlady, if you ever get to California, hit a town called Solvang.



I've been there a couple of times. I remember it as a hokey version of 19th century Denmark.

As to food, the thing that stands out in my memory was sandwiches that my parents ordered. They looked beautiful, even though they weren't open-face. My mum lifted the top slice of bread and there were no cold cuts in the middle. It was all around the edges for show.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 11, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I've been there a couple of times. I remember it as a hokey version of 19th century Denmark.
> 
> As to food, the thing that stands out in my memory was sandwiches that my parents ordered. They looked beautiful, even though they weren't open-face. My mum lifted the top slice of bread and there were no cold cuts in the middle. It was all around the edges for show.



That sounds like Subway.  What you see on TV is NOT what  you get!!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2011)

This isn't a question I can answer until the time comes to order that last meal.  It will all depend on what kind of mood I'm in and what I have a craving for.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 11, 2011)

I would choose things to remind me of great times with family and friends.  Of course, since pancakes are in my blood, I'd have to have pancakes, with real maple syrup, and premium breakfast sausage, an egg poached in butter and steam, from a poaching pan, a grilled cheese sandwich, thick with hot and gooey Velveeta, a tough sirloin, like my Mom used to make them, a fresh, whole brookie, dredged in flour and pan fried in 2 inches of hot oil, then salted, one chicken thigh, fried with my DW and MIL's technique, a couple tbs. of my Dad's goulash, and some really good baked beans. From my DW alone, we'd have to have sloppy joe's, made from ground beef and Campbell's Tomato Soup. There would have to be corn on the cob, crispy, fresh, and hot, dripping with butter, and my DIL's potato rolls.  To remember my eldest DD, Swordfish kabobs.  From my youngest DD, some of her soups, made from various cans of veggies, opened and thrown into a pot, with a little seasoning.  From Eldest DS, he likes to make steak, New York Strip, and from his younger brother, any cold cut sandwich with cheese, as he loved the Christmas "Feast" that was made up of several lunch meats, several cheeses, multiple kinds of bread, condiments, and veggies.  Finally, I would want a liverwurst sandwich, made with Volwurth's liverwurst, on Bunny Bread brand white bread, with Miracle Whip, a couple slices of good tomato, and iceberg lettuce  my favorite sandwich after fishing a trout stream with my Dad.  Of course, this last meal would be spread out over a whole day, maybe two, eating a bit here, and a bit there.  

Though I love good food, and have many foods better than those listed above, the memories that these foods would create would be far more important than the food itself.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 12, 2011)

I have been low carbing, (quite sucessfully, I might add--my blood glucose is well within normal) so I want bread.  Good, crusty bread, and lots of butter.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 13, 2011)

Last meal on Earth as in about to be executed?  Not to me morbid, but this guy who killed 2 kids for their cheesburgers was given a last meal.   He acknowledged a nod to his victims family at his time, like he was sorry.  Yet, this is what he had and was granted and ate for his last meal on earth.

1 large bucket of Kentucky fried chicken, 1 large Dominos pizza, 4 cokes and 5 chocolate bars. 

Makes me wonder how repentent he was, tho his spiritual advisor said he was.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 13, 2011)

omg, i can't believe i forgot fried chicken!!!

knowing my luck i'll come back as a fryer not a roaster. 

if i'm free range, i hope i get a seat by the door...


----------



## mzdee (Apr 30, 2011)

im going to sound CRAZY,,,but oh well,,,lol
lobster w/ butter
a RARE filet mignon
baked potato with butter,,,sour cream,,chives and pepper
banana pudding or  lemon meringue pie


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 30, 2011)

mzdee said:


> im going to sound CRAZY,,,but oh well,,,lol
> lobster w/ butter
> a RARE filet mignon
> baked potato with butter,,,sour cream,,chives and pepper
> banana pudding or  lemon meringue pie



And to drink?


----------



## mzdee (Apr 30, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> And to drink?


ICE cold coke to have with the meal
and to finish
a very dry,,,very dirty gin martini


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh boy .. for me it would have to start with my world famous crab dip.  Then a full on turkey dinner - turkey, dressing, potato, gravy, cranberry, fresh green beans, pumpkin pie, then a leftover turkey sandwich.  Then 3 lbs of dark chocolate along with a kahlua coffee and all topped off with a big giant salty margarita  

I'm pretty sure after all that I wouldn't want another meal


----------



## babetoo (Apr 30, 2011)

my last meal would be cooked by my grandmother from alabama. she is gone now, but the memories linger. she would make fried chicken, caught, killed and dressed the chicken. crispy heaven. milk gravy and biscuits, green beans from the garden. fried okra, sliced tomatoes, maybe some sliced onions. she grew everything they ate. pork chops might be on the table as well. raised on their land. sweet potatoes. can't think of everything. she made big meals for all the family. most lived on the farm and worked together. later in the day, she would start the crank ice cream maker, at some point added sliced peaches, from her trees. she would serve on some pound cake she had made. everything she cooked was done on a wood stove. we spent summers and never ate better. milk from the cows and of course the cream went into the ice cream. if i had that meal and if i got to see her again, don't think i would mind dying.


----------



## letscook (May 1, 2011)

I think if I knew it was my last meal I would be to nervous to eat anything.


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2011)

carpaccio; bresoala dizzled w/ lemon/olive oil; escargot; mashed potato & pools of pork gravy; paupielles of sole vin blanc. lime gimlets to drink.


----------



## LPBeier (May 2, 2011)

My last meal would be very simple:
a cobb salad on a bed of butter lettuce with bacon, smoked turkey, hard boiled egg, sliced white and crimini mushrooms, blue cheese, avocado, asparagus tips and baby shrimp, all covered in a fresh buttermilk dressing.  A wonderful way to have all my favourite foods together in one!

All I would add would be a pineapple shake and a Bavarian cream empanada (the best dessert in the world!).


----------



## mrs.mom (May 2, 2011)

letscook said:


> I think if I knew it was my last meal I would be to nervous to eat anything.


Me too!!!


----------

